# Best phone tracker



## samdew9 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's been almost 7 months since D-day and our marriage (oddly enough) is better than it has ever been. I have all password, her phone is left out in the open for me to look at anytime I want, she's home on time, calls if she'll be late, ect, ect, ect. She is a completely different person. Sex has been amazing to boot!!! The only problem?? My gut feels like I'm being duped. So I have decided that a phone tracker may be in order. But I need one that is low cost, reliable, trustworthy, and that she will never find out about. Do you all have any recommendations???


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Phone trackers are tricky. I have only used one once and didn't set the gps tracker up properly. Set it to update regularly and it drained his battery. He became suspicious and found it. 

Additionally, later, I wouldn't have been able to install it again as his lookout security would have highlighted it as a malware threat.

Someone mentioned 'teen safe' app recently as an undetectable tracker. Someone else tried it on their own phone and agreed it was undetectable. 

What kind of phone is it?


----------



## funfred (Feb 21, 2013)

Need to know what kind of phone you have?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Won't matter if she has a burner phone.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Unless you can gps the real phone. Anomalies would have to happen if it was continuing.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Ezoom gps for her car. Been used succesfully here. Also you will know if her car is in a significantly different location than she is.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

weightlifter is the expert in tracking and using technology to found evidence, you can PM him, and also remember using vars, is more easy that hacking her phone nad if you put them in the right places normally are more than enough.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Ezoom gps for her car. Been used succesfully here. Also you will know if her car is in a significantly different location than she is.


lol you beat me to answer.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Ezoom is a good idea. For her phone you can try this:
Mobile Spy | Cell Phone Monitoring Software | Smartphone Spy App


----------

